# Shida and Bailey



## surf_storm (May 18, 2014)

Hi I'm Shida and I'm a female neverwend dwarf my bruver is a wrat named Bailey and he is bout 2 years old. I'm mummy's first bun and she says she wuvs me and my bruver to bits! Mummy got me when she came back from Mercia she said that Bailey needed a fwend, but I finks it was somefink else cause she make wired noises sometimes and she gets water on her face that I like to lick off, which makes her make more wired noises and more water on her face then she snuggle me and puts that water stuff all though my fur but it ok cause she do the same to Bailey too, she says she misses daddy, and me and Bailey miss him too cause he in Mercia and mummy say that a really long way away. When mummy brought me home she already had a house for me which is 2 storwies and no wire gaps for wittle bunny and wratty feets to gets stuck in. Mummy also let's me and Bailey go outsides on harnesses and we likes that heaps. Anyway mummy says its bedtime now so I has to go,

Wuv 
Shida


----------



## MILU (May 24, 2014)

Shida and Bailey sound adorable! You should post pics of them!


----------



## surf_storm (May 25, 2014)

Hey, mummy left her iPad at home today so we are going to play games and post photos all day &#128522; 



Sorry they are dark buts I don't likes the bright light that makes the photos lighter


----------



## surf_storm (May 31, 2014)

Yuk! Mummy was using that bright light that makes the photos lighter today and she was using the big noisy camera too&#128545; but on a good note she let me runs around the house again tonight and she gave me some little bits of carrots! Now me and Bailey gets to flop in front of the TV and watch Star Wars, we was really happy when mummy pulled out the Star Wars box, I even did binkies around the room. Now mummy says when return of the Jedi is over we has to go to beds and that makes me sad cause I wanna watch more Star Wars!


----------



## surf_storm (May 31, 2014)

hanging out with Mummy and Bailey!


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 31, 2014)

What a little face!!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 31, 2014)

I just want to kiss that little face


----------



## surf_storm (May 31, 2014)

Yup I is sooooo cutes, mummy always says it so it must be true!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 2, 2014)

Argh! Mummy won't let me see Bailey! She says he is sick and if I see him I could get sick and I is going in for operations in 2 weeks so I is not alouds to gets sick buts maybe if I do enough binkies and gives enough kisses mummy will let me see him again.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shida, Bandit here. My daddy is in America too, I miss him a lot and when my mama takes me out to play, sometimes I go looking for him. She keeps telling me he'll be back soon though, I really hope so! I like all your pictures, it must be nice to have a brother to live with. Sometimes my mama talks about something called bonding, but says "not yet". I'm not sure what that is, but maybe I'll end up with a brother too


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Bandit, mummy says my daddy will be home soon too I can't wait! She talks to him all the time on something called skype and Bailey and me even get to talk to him too!


----------



## pani (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shida! Our mama and papa used to live very far apart, but now they live together and are happy. I bet if they can make it through the tough time being far apart, so can your mama!

~ Felix


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Felix, mummy says daddy has been gone since march last year but she has seen him 4 times since he left and she says he will be home later this year, Bailey and me can't wait! But mummy is worried that Bailey won't make it cause he keeps getting sick and he is getting old now too, he went to the doctor lady yesterday and she gave him some more yucky stuff to take and then told mummy that I'm not aloud to play with him, it's just not fair!! 

Today mummy let me go outside to play on the grass, it was lots of fun but it would have been better if Bailey was there too, I did binkies all over the place and mummy laughed it's been raining a lot here so I haven't been outside in like forever!!!! 

~Shida


----------



## Azerane (Jun 3, 2014)

Maybe you should tell your mama to give Bailey some chocolate. My mama says that it makes everything better. I'm not sure what it is, I've never had its (mama won't let me), but it must be good! I hope Bailey feels better though, I bet your daddy wants to see him again.

I think March sounds like a long time, my daddy left in October I think, because he missed my birthday which is in November, and there was a special wrapped up veggie present and everything! She says that hopefully by Christmas he'll be home again, but there's something called a visa? which might take longer.

-Bandit

(disclaimer: don't ever feed chocolate to animals)


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 3, 2014)

Mummy says Bailey can eats a lot more foods then I can he gets something called chicken bones cause he doesn't like to chew wood like me, I sniffed one once and it smelled yucky to me so I don't touch his foods. Mummy also gives him special chocolate sometimes cause he is a good boy and his tummy doesn't get upsets when he eats stuff, that might be because he is a wrat and I'm a wrabbit. 

Daddy always says how much he misses me and Bailey but he says he misses mummy more and he can't wait to come home for goods, mummy says that he isn't aloud to go away again when he comes back. 
I asked mummy if daddy needs a visa but she says that because he was born here he doesn't needs one 

~ Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 5, 2014)

Argh! There is another hooman in de house and mummy calls her "gwandma" I fink that's how you says it. Anyways she has this large furry thing (mummy says its a dog) that makes noises so mummy had to lock me and Bailey in our xpen and cage &#128545; ITS MY HOUSE MUMMY, NOT HIS!!!!! He is always staring at me and he runs at me I have told him so meany times to leave me alones but he doesn't stop, I stamp my feets and everyfink, thankfully mummy normally catches him staring from a distance and tells him off but the gwandma lady gets mad at mummy, I can't waits till he goes, he just doesn't know how to speaks bunny and he is very rude! 
Bailey sound likes he is getting betters now and that makes me happy but mummy says that I won't be able to see him until after I gets 'fixed' I didn't knows I was broke. Anyway I just gots my dinner... Mmmm fresh veggies and leaves and grass... I loves my mummy! &#128525;

~Shida &#128048;


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 7, 2014)

so today I was practicing my jumping skills and I actually made it onto the couch that's next to my cage but the gwandma lady chased me and I rans into my cage and she locked me all because she cant control her big furry thing that mummy calls a dog, mummy was so cranky at her but there was nuffin that she could do for me :'( but mummy did lets me go for a runs in the backyard today which made me so happy I did binkies everywheres  

~Shida


----------



## Azerane (Jun 7, 2014)

Gwandmas don't sound very nice at all. I hope that one doesn't come to my house! Being outside sounds like fun though, my mama hasn't taken me outside in a while because of something called myxomatoes... myxomatatoes? I don't know, it's a big word and she says it's very bad so I has to stay insides away from mosquitoes. I don't like mosquitoes, but I sure do miss playing outside.

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 7, 2014)

Mummy says the gwandma lady will be gone soon, but not soon nuff if you asks me! I growled at her tonights cause she tried to touch my butt (only mummy can do thats) and that made mummy laugh. I has been missing Bailey sooooo much lately, I hopes he gets betters soon so we can play again, mummy says he is looking betters but he still isn't eating good. I hopes you don't meet gwandma lady, Bandit, specially if she has that furry dog thing with her cause she keeps telling mummy to lock me up cause she don't want an accident (I think mummy is about to kick the furry dog thing outside if gwandma lady won't control him) 

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 7, 2014)

Where is the myxo... myxomat... Yeah that nasty stuff that makes little bunnys sick? I hopes it's not in Sydney where I lives!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 8, 2014)

Trix here-

Dumpy always tries to calm me down when I bark at those stoopid dogs!!!! Dogs are ugly and are at the bottom of the evolutionary scale. But Dumpy says that I shouldn't bark back 'cos dogs are dumb and might try to hurt me. But I can kill a doo rag; dogs don't seem to be much smarter if at all.

Tell your mummers that that stoopud dog isn't welcome in YOUR house.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 8, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> Where is the myxo... myxomat... Yeah that nasty stuff that makes little bunnys sick? I hopes it's not in Sydney where I lives!



I don't know if it's in that Sydney place, but it's near where I lives in Adelaide and mama has been very worried. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 9, 2014)

Bailey says that he likes most dogs just not the gwandma lady's dog cause it doesn't know how to behaves and it makes Bailey gwumpy too. mummy says we will be getting a dog one day when daddy comes home but she says he will be well behaved and wont be aloud to looks at me like the gwandma lady's dog does. Bailey stays so calm when new stuff happens at home I really don't know how he does it, mummy says it's because he is old I think he just doesn't care. 
It's good to know that the nasty sickness isn't here in Sydney buts I hopes you don't get it from going outsides, Bandit, cause I really likes talking to you, stay safe.

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 10, 2014)

Yay the gwandma lady is gone and so is the furry dog thing so I have been doing binkies in the lounge room all afternoon! I even included mummy in my bunny 500 today &#128522; then I looked cheeky when mummy tooks my photos 




~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Azerane (Jun 10, 2014)

That's so great that the furry dog thing is gone! I think I remember what they are, I have met once or twice I think.

It looks like you had lots of fun playing. My mama was looking at your photos from between my ears, and she says that she wants some of those nummy treats that your mum has. I wants them too, but she says they're not for bunnies. How mean!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 10, 2014)

Mummy loves those nummy treats but she say they are no good for little bunnies or ratties (she say they are no good for her either) but those treats didn't come home the same way as all the other foods, a hooman came too da door with a little hooman and asked for mummy's help and then they came back again with the treats! I really wanted to try some and some of the sweet smelling brown stuff in a red can mummy calls it "koke" I finks... Oh wait she say it spelt "coke" 
~Shida


----------



## lovelops (Jun 10, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> I just want to kiss that little face



Ditto what cuties!


Vanessa


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 15, 2014)

I IS A CRANKY BUNNY!!!!! MUMMY TRICKED ME INTO GOING FOR A RIDES IN DA CAR THE OTHER DAY AND SHE LEFT ME WITH THE NASTY DR LADY &#128545; SHE PUTS ME TO SLEEPS AND THE CUTS ME OPENS AND TAKES MY INSIDES OUT!! NOW I IS SORE AND I DONT LIKES IT AND I HAS STITCHES IN MY TUMMY AND MUMMY HAS TO LOOKS AT THEM EVERY DAY!!!!

~Shida (Grumpy Bunny)


----------



## Azerane (Jun 16, 2014)

My mama tricked me too. I hurt a lots after, but it went away and I got lots of extra treats and attention!!! I hope you feels better soon!

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh no Shida! I had that happen to me not too long ago, too. It hurt, and when I woke up I was real woozy, then I had to sleep in a small cage away from Felix while I healed. Mama picked me up to look at my belly, too. But you know what's weird? I am in a much better mood after surgery! I don't wanna chase after Felix anymore, and I can just concentrate on having fun, mama says! I hope you feel all better soon!

~ Clementine


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 17, 2014)

I has the cone of shame 

Mummy says it's cause I don't leave da stitches alones but it's hards to leaves them alones cause they is sooooo annoying!!!!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope you are starting to feel betters Shida! Does your tummy get cold without all the furs on it?

-Bandit


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh noes, not da cone! When I was "fixeded" (I didn't knows I was broken??) I tried reeeeeelly hard not to touch my stitches so I wouldn't has to wear da cone. I hope your poor belly heals up soons!

-Merlin


----------



## pani (Jun 17, 2014)

My belly got shaved too, AND they clipped off some ear fur! I was so mad! It's only growing back in now.

~ Clementine


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 17, 2014)

I hope you feel betters soon, Shida! My Momma says dat she wants me to get "fixeded" soon too. I don't want to cause I likes my belly fur!
--Nessa


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 17, 2014)

Mummy says my belly furs will grows back and mummy made sure she gots me pain killers but I still don't finks it's dignified for a lady like me to has her belly showing without any furs on it and I has to curl up to keeps it warm but mummy puts da heater on for me. 
~ Shida


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 18, 2014)

Trix here- I was fixed a long, long time ago. I remeber when my brother Lumpy got fixed, they shaved him from the top of his belly all the way down. I made fun of him for weeks!!! 

Never wore the cone. You'll be fine soon- just beg for extra treats!!!


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi, my name is Luna. I was fixded a while ago, while I was still at da scary loud place (SPCA). I was GRUMPY. humph. Dat place was not fun. My momma came da next day and met me and took me home. I didn't need da cone....sorry 'bout dat. But I did feel much better in a few days. Me and momma hope you feel better soon, and dat your brudder does too and dat he STAYS healthy.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 19, 2014)

Are you staring to feel betters yet? I hope so. Otherwise you must do as Trix said and beg for extra treats. Hoomans can't say no to the cute bunny face.

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Jun 19, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> Mummy says my belly furs will grows back and mummy made sure she gots me pain killers but I still don't finks it's dignified for a lady like me to has her belly showing without any furs on it and I has to curl up to keeps it warm but mummy puts da heater on for me.
> ~ Shida


Oh! I think it is okay to have your belly out if you has stitches. People will feel too sorry for you, to think you are undignified. :whistling

It's so nice of your mama to put the heater on for you!

~ Clementine


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

Mummy and me is sad today cause Bailey has been really sick and mummy had to takes him to the vets and he had to go to sleeps but the vets gave him corn to eat while we were waiting then we gave him special cuddles and I licked his face clean. 
RIP Bailey Love Shida and mummy


----------



## Azerane (Jun 20, 2014)

I ran and told my mama as soon as I read this. She says she is sad to hear about Bailey, I'm sad too. You can has some of my treats if you wants, if it would help you to feel better.

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Jun 20, 2014)

Clementine and me are real sad to hear about Bailey, and so is mama.  I'm glad he got to have a big corn feast, and that you got to snuggle him and give kisses. 

~ Felix


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Felix, Clementine and Bandit, mummy and me are cuddling and sharing bits of carrots and watching movies.
~Shida


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Trix here- sorry to hear about your brother. Get some treats !!! Also- that's very nice that your mummers puts the heater on your belly.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, "mummy" here: we are now at the emergency vet SASH in Sydney because miss Shida couldn't keep her little tung off her stitches after she got her collar off! So here we are and another $200 later (at least) and no sleep for me again tonight! 
~Shell


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

P.s thankyou all for your kind words for my Bailey he was 2.5 years and such a loving little boy, he will be missed. RIP my little man


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Jun 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Bailey!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Shida, my mama said she did something called a drawing for you and your mummy to help you feels better. She said she never draw a ratty before but hopes it looks ok, and if you wants it bigger to send her a message to give her something called eemail so she can sends it. Also you shouldn't eat your stitches, they expensive even though mum says maybe you'll be on tv now. Though I don't know why, if I got on tv just for chewing things, I'd be on there lots! 

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Bandit, mummy says to say thankyou so so so much for the drawing she loves it and I do too! I finks it looks heaps like me and Bailey and we would loves to have it on our wall at home if we could have a bigger copy, our eemails address is [email protected]


----------



## Azerane (Jun 21, 2014)

My mummy just sent you the drawing. We are so happy that you likes it.


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 22, 2014)

so Shida is in hospital at the moment because she decided to take her stitches out herself and we had an emergency visit to SASH on Friday night and another to our normal vet on Saturday morning, I was very cranky and worried, and unfortunately there were no film crews there on Friday so we won't be on TV. The vet said she is doing really well and causing them all sorts of grief, she has been pulling off her cone of shame and getting out of her bandage (they replace the bandage 3 times yesterday), they also said they will have to put her under again to stitch her back up on Monday so I am not expecting her home till Tuesday. It's very lonely here without her and Bailey to keep me company but she will be home soon and I will get my kisses again soon I hope!

~Shell


----------



## Azerane (Jun 22, 2014)

Aww, what a naughty girl Shida is! I hope she learns to leave the stitches and she's back home again soon  At least you know she's in good care.


----------



## pani (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh Shida! You're so naughty! Stitches aren't even tasty, why would you pull them out?? Please get well soon so you can come and post more!!

~ Clementine


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah and thankfully no extra charge because it's post surgery complications they did say they only see one rabbit about every 5 years be as much trouble as Shida is. But so far she has cost me $785 in vet bills for her spay! The things I do for love!


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 23, 2014)

Shida is day three in hospital today and has been re stitched and her wound cleaned but she is still causing all sorts of issues at the vet and won't eat or sit still for them. Even after she woke up from surgery she was trying to get at her stitches and move around, silly bunny! I have been keeping myself busy over the weekend making her a recovery box so she can only have her litter tray and a place to eat drink and sleep but nothing else 
I have also managed to find a frame for the drawing that Azerane did for us to remember Bailey, it now hangs in the living room where I spend 90% of my time


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2014)

I had to run and tell my mum that you had the picture up on the wall! She is very happy to know that you like it so much and she hopes it printed ok. I do not think Shida will like that box thing, I know I would not like it and I would jump out as soon as mummy turned around! Is she coming home soon if she isn't eating? I would not like to be at the bad, smelly vet place for so long!

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 23, 2014)

She should be home tomorrow afternoon even if she isn't eating (the vet thinks it because Shida doesn't like them) and don't worry about her jumping out Bandit it has a lid with holes in it so she can only sit and recover and get better because I don't want another trip to the emergency vet, EVER! Lol


----------



## gensbuns (Jun 23, 2014)

Sheda don't be naughty when you get home and the stitches taste yucky yuck I know your mommy will take good care of you my mama does when I'm sicky good luck get well mama says get well to so you have double luck&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 24, 2014)

I is finally homes but mummy won't let me clean myself unless she is watching me! I has to wear dis stupid thing on my neck that stops me cleaning my face whens I wants! I am also nots aloud in my big cage! I has to sit in a plastic box, mummy say its so I don't runs around buts I still don't likes it! Mummy say I has to eat all my leaves by the morning or I gets more stuff forced into my mouth, I am not a happy bunny rights now, buts I sure am glade to be home! So glad in facts that I give mummy kisses and she calls me sweet girl agains, I missed mummy so much when I was away.

~Shida


----------



## pani (Jun 24, 2014)

Shida you'd better not rip out your stitchies again, or even go near them! Not even a lick, okay?!!

~ Clementine


----------



## Azerane (Jun 24, 2014)

I think that if you are good are don't touch the itchy stitches then you get to run around sooner. I'm glad you're home, I hope you feels better soon!

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 25, 2014)

I gots so sick of being forced to eats that sloppy stuff that I decided to eats my dinner tonight and mummy was so happy! But as soon as she take my cone off I has to lick my stitches, they are just soooooo annoying! 

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 26, 2014)

I HATES MY CONE! Mummy insists I wears it and daddy laughs at me on Skype 



~Shida


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 26, 2014)

Humans always try to spoil our fun!!!!

Leave them stitches alone. You don't want to wear that silly thing forever, do you?


----------



## pani (Jun 26, 2014)

Your cone looks like a bib! At least you will never spill on your pretty front. 

~ Clementine


----------



## Azerane (Jun 26, 2014)

You don't has to look so grumpy for the camera! Maybe you could chew it off? But don't tell your mum I said that.

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 27, 2014)

I has already tried to chew it off but I can't gets to it, but mummy lets me have it off in the morning and at nights so I can clean myself and look butifuls again 
~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 29, 2014)

Yay less then a week to go befores I get my stitches out and only one more day of yucky medicines, den hopefully I gets my cone off for good! Mummy has started setting up my big cage again so that must mean I is moving back in there soon, it will be lonely wiv out Bailey there but mummy says he will always be wiv us no matters what! 

Oh on a better note, daddy will be home in less then 112 days! Mummy and me is sooooooo excited! Mummy also says that when daddy comes home we will gets our own place near da beach and maybe I will gets a room all to myself! 

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 1, 2014)

Mummy made me a new cone today and I loves it! It's so much more comfy then the last one and I can reach my feets and my butt and it's heaps easier to eat buts I can not reach my stitches! 
mummy sent this pic to daddy and he said that it looks nicer then da big one I had on before, mummy is so proud of herself and she doesn't know why she didn't thinks of it earlier

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 2, 2014)

Mummy isn't feeling wells today so I had cuddles on the big arm chair wiv her to makes her feels better


----------



## Azerane (Jul 2, 2014)

I likes your new cone Shida, it looks nice and soft. Sorry your mummy isn't feeling well, I hope the cuddles helped her.


----------



## lovelops (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that your mom is sick and love your cone! You look so cute in it..

Vanessa


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 4, 2014)

Yay my stitches is out and mummy is feeling betters but I still has to wear da cone until mummy is happy that I can't hurts myself again &#128546;
~Shida


----------



## Azerane (Jul 4, 2014)

That so good that you have no more itchy stitches. Maybe your mummy will give you lots of treats for being good. It's good that you are feeling betters.

-Bandit


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 4, 2014)

Shida-

Trix here. Be careful with them stitches. Definitely beg for more treats. Get better.


----------



## pani (Jul 4, 2014)

No more itchy stitchies! I'm very happy for you!

~ Felix


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 5, 2014)

Ooooo mummy got me these new treats the other day and they taste so good that I will do anyfink for thems buts I got cranky when somefink in mummy's hand made a clinking noise so I stamped my foots and jumped away, I fink mummy got the point and she stopped using da clicking thing. 
Mummy got some new tall black things that sit in da corners of da lounge room, they came in a big box wiv some other stuff that connects with these strange plastic string things to a black thing that mummy puts shiny round things into and makes things move on da thing mummy calls a TV, I finks she said it's called a starwio, but we were watching da TV wiv da new things and it sounded likes there was things happening all arounds me, it was really cool, I only got scared a few times when da big explosions happened but mummy held me close and covered my ears and eyes when there were really big ones, I didn't feel as scared then. I love my mummy! 

~ shida


----------



## Azerane (Jul 5, 2014)

I think those black plastic string things are chew toys! At least that's what I use thems for though my mummy doesn't seem to appreciate how good I can chew! The one for the lamp is my favourite, I never had stereo ones since we don'ts have a TV. I don't know what a clicking thing is, but I do like treats! It's good that your mummy keeps you safe when you gets scared, mine does too.

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Jul 5, 2014)

I chewed a black thing, a white thing, and a blue thing. They all had funny colours inside and they broke real easy. I also ate little rubbery nubs off something mama calls the "remote". Now she moves it away from me if I come near! No fun!

~ Felix


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 7, 2014)

hehehe Bailey and me use to do that too, we got through one knobbly thing before mummy caught us, but mummy wasn't angry she was more stressed as to what daddy would say if he found out.
I loves to chew on everything mummy yells at me for buts my favorite is the puter cord its black too.

mummy lets me run around the lounge room today I gots to do binkies and bunny 500s again! I was so happy that I jumped on mummy and now I am on her lap typing this on the puter 
~Shida


----------



## Azerane (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm glad you're getting to run arounds again now. Binkies are so much fun!! My mum said that if we moves our house, that I can have more space to do the fastest 500s ever!

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 22, 2014)

Mummy gots me some new toys the other day and I loves them so much!

this is my new treat puzzle which I still haven't quite worked out yet 

and this is my new pellet ball which mummy puts my yummy oxbow pellets in every morning so I has stuff to do all day. 
I gets so spoilt by mummy buts we still have trouble bonding, mummy is trying to speak bunny but it doesn't always work buts I still gives her kisses all da times.


~Shida


----------



## Azerane (Aug 9, 2014)

How are the new toys Shida? Think you must have been so busy playing with them you forgots about us!

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Bandit, 
Mummy has been busy at da place called works and she never left da iPads near my cage so I couldn't get on to tell everyone what I has been doing.

Mummy has let me go ups da stairs now, I fink it's cause I is a big girl now but she doesn't let me into da rooms up dere which I fink is really rude cause it is my house not mummy's.

I loves my new toys I plays wiv dem all da times I specially loves making loud noises at night. 

Mummy has to take me to da carer lady today cause she is going away for a week but dats ok cause I likes da carer lady she use to be my mummy when I was really little. 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry Shida and I have been so quiet on here lately but due to unforeseen circumstances Shida will be living with her carer until the end of the year. I know this is not the most ideal situation but I know she will have all the care, love and attention she needs and I can not provide at the moment. Hopefully I will be in a situation where I can keep everyone updated on what Shida has been up to on her holiday and all the new friends she will meet but for now all I can tell you is that she is happy and well and eating like a pig as per usual.


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## Azerane (Aug 24, 2014)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that you weren't currently able to keep her with you. I hope that whatever it is that you are well and doing ok.

Sending bunny blessings your way.


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 26, 2014)

It is due to work that I can not have her with me, something about pets not being aloud on ships, and my boyfriend isn't back from America yet to look after her so everything is a bit sucky at the moment but we will get through.


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## Azerane (Aug 26, 2014)

Ahh ok, well at least you know she'll be well looked after until you're able to take her back again. Are you navy/air force or similar? Must be tough.


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah both of us are in the navy


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## lovelops (Aug 27, 2014)

I hope it all works out.. My dad was in the air force so I know what you are talking about... I'm sure come January you will see one happy bunny!


Vanessa


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 29, 2014)

I am missing Shida so much right now I hate not having her with me! I wish I could just put her in my suitcase and take her everywhere with me!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm sure she's missing you too! Once when I had to leave the country for 3 months I skype called my boyfriend and made him put the laptop down on the ground where my two bunnies were bumbling about. I called out to them, and they immediately looked freaked out and ran towards the laptop! Sniffed around for a bit, wondering why mummy was trapped in the weird flippy box.  It really helped and made my month, knowing they remembered my voice and hadn't forgotten me even after a couple months of my absence.


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 30, 2014)

It's good to know they didn't forget you, I get regular updates from my carer but she doesn't do Skype which kind of sucks 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## surf_storm (Aug 30, 2014)

update on Shida, she is being a pig lol


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 5, 2014)

Shida is still getting herself into trouble but my carers daughter has taken a liking to her an they play together in the doll house lol


----------



## Azerane (Sep 5, 2014)

It's so good to hear that Shida is doing well with her carer, I miss Bandit if I got away for a couple nights or a week, can't imagine leaving him for so long.

Shida is so cute!


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 6, 2014)

She is such a beautiful bunny and I miss her so much, I wish I could take her to sea with me 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 19, 2014)

UPDATE: Shida is doing well and making new friends. Her carer says that she is happy and healthy, running around and doing binkies whenever she can 




~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## surf_storm (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everybunny! I stole da carer lady's phone and gots da bunny next to me to takes a photo for my mummy, so here it is! I wuv you so much mummy and can't waits till you and daddy are home wiv me again! 



~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## Azerane (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Shida, I am glad you are doing well. I bet your mummy and daddy miss you so much! It's good that you got a picture for them so that they don't forgets how cute you are!

-Bandit


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh Shida! We missed seeings your pretty face! 

~ Clementine (and Felix is here too)


----------



## surf_storm (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey everybunny,
I gets to see my mummy and daddy on Saturday and dey will takes me home and I can't wait! I miss dem so much! 


~Shida (and Shell)


----------



## pani (Oct 26, 2014)

!!!!! 

oh my gosh Shida, that's so very exciting! I am very happy for you!

~ Clementine


----------



## Azerane (Oct 26, 2014)

surf_storm said:


> Hey everybunny,
> I gets to see my mummy and daddy on Saturday and dey will takes me home and I can't wait! I miss dem so much!
> 
> 
> ~Shida (and Shell)



Wow, that's so exciting! You have to do lots of binkies to show thems how happy you are to be back with them.

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Oct 31, 2014)

I gots home last night and I am not feeling to happys it's really quiet now wiv out all da over binnies around and to make it worse mummy has gone to da place called works so I is home wiv daddy who I only met once before in my life and I is a bit scared of him


----------



## Azerane (Oct 31, 2014)

I know you will be happy again soons! Mums don't stay at work for ever and then you cans spend time with her. I'm sure that your daddy does want to be friends with you too.

-Bandit


----------



## surf_storm (Nov 1, 2014)

It feels like forevers she has to stay there overnights


----------

